# Chris Andersen - best kept secret



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't understand why the Nuggets don't play Chris more. He is an athletic freak who makes things happen on both ends of the court. He challenges on every rebound and tries to block every shot taken, he is a monster on the court and reminds me of a young Dave Cowens.

He can really run the court and has amazing hops.

Are the Nuggets trying to keep other teams from picking him up, the MAVS could use him.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

He sucks. He plays the game totally out of control and has no skill. Harvey is ten times better.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I doubt if you have seen him play*

[No personal attacks - JG] He is damn good and very active player. There are few players who can block shots like him. He is the best shot blocker in the Nuggets lineup, check out his BPG in mins. He could
easily get 3+ per game if he played 35 mins.

Also, shooting 19-31 for .613 from the field doesn't seem like he was out of control in summer league play.

Now Harvey is the one that sucks. He couldn't even make the Mavs team when they wouldn't that good.

I bet your one of those guys who just started following the Nuggets now that they have Melo.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I actually like Andersen. I think I made a post about him a while ago where someone stated he was very atheletic but did play out of control. He was however trying to make a name for himself last year, trying to dunk and block everything near him.


The things I liked about him were, that he was very aggressive, had a great vertical and that he was comitted to fighting hard for rebounds. I believe with the right coach and sufficient minutes he could be a talented big man, I have no idea about his history ( I think he comes from a D2 school) how he got in the league, or what his personality is like. He is someone I would be interested to see prosper. 


I remember from my last post that nuggets fans didn't really seem to like him. Was it because of his spastic play last year? Does anyone besides me think he can become more controlled?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I actually like Andersen. I think I made a post about him a while ago where someone stated he was very atheletic but did play out of control. He was however trying to make a name for himself last year, trying to dunk and block everything near him.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice post. From what I know, Andersen went to some D2 school and bounced around indepedent and overseas leagues until he ended up in the NBDL, subsequently ending up with the Nuggets. Everyone says he's a funny and crazy guy but he's a very supportive teammate. Now as far as his play...

Yes, Andersen is VERY athletic, a VERY hard worker, and VERY aggressive. But damn...this dude is wired way too much. He jacks up unnecessary shots and is ALWAYS, and I mean ALWAYS, trying to get the big dunk, block, rebound, or whatever. People don't realize how much this affect the level of his play. I can't tell you how many frickin times he goaltended unecessarily, whether trying to follow up a teammate's shot (whether or not it was going in) or trying to block an impossible shot. He had tons of charging fouls due to trying to soar over the defense and dunk. This guy simply cannot control himself. He needs to add a jumpshot to his arsenal and improve on his free throw shooting as well, which is atrocious. This guy definitely has potential but I can't describe to you how out of control he is. It's unbelievable. If his energy is curtailed he could become a nice guy to have on the bench, but I dont' see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice post. From what I know, Andersen went to some D2 school and bounced around indepedent and overseas leagues until he ended up in the NBDL, subsequently ending up with the Nuggets. Everyone says he's a funny and crazy guy but he's a very supportive teammate. Now as far as his play...
> ...


:yes:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I always wondered why he didn't play much with the lowly Nuggets. In your explanation RoddneyThaRippa, he looks more like a 'cancer' than a contributor, that kind of guy who looks good in the expense of teammates, not opponents. :sigh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think he tries to look good really but he's just way too wired and forgets the ultimate goal in the long run. If he curtailed this he'd be pretty good.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Nuggets fan got to be the dumbest people on here*

The guy is good, his stats per min are excellent. He is the Nuggets leading rebounder and shot blocker per mins played.

He plays Center and PF. Now if you really think that Harvey is a better talent your credibility is shot as well. Harvey will never be anything more than a 11-12 bench warmer.

Chris is a unique talent and that he can rebound and block shots, a talent that every team needs.

You have zero credibity when it comes to evaluating talent and
frankly your bias too. Next time look at the stats before he make stupid comments like he sucks and that Harvey is ten times better. Thats a comment that shows lack of BB IQ.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

[We don't allow personal attacks in this site]

*Last Season's Stats* 

_Chris Andersen:_ 

MPG: 15
PPG: 5.2
RPG: 4.6
APG: .5
BPG: 1
FG%: 40% 
FT%: 55%

What exactly is there to get exicted about? One block, a few points, some rebounds, not even an assist, and ATROCIOUS shooting. Rebounds are pretty good though. 

_Donnel Harvey:_ 

MPG: 21
PPG: 8
RPG: 5.3
APG: 1.3
BPG: .35
FG%: 45%
FT%: 67%

That's something you can be excited about, especially considering Harvey is 3 years younger than Andersen. He showed he could score and rebound last year and he's very athletic. He also passes the ball decently for an inside player. He's a good on-ball defender too. 


OK, where's exactly the comparision. Harvey has SCORING ABILITY, something Andersen wouldn't know anything about. Harvey is a better on man defender and a better passer too. Is Andersen a better shot blocker? Of course, he's taller than Harvey. But overall, Harvey is a helluva lot better. He doesn't play out of control like Andersen. Quit saying my basketball IQ is in question [edited]

Please read the guidelines: 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=6


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Anderson is a career pinerider, simple as that. He just isn't a good player by NBA standards -- he could probably rip the NBDL a new one though :grinning:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Fo sure.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> [We don't allow personal attacks in this site]
> [edited]
> 
> *Why not?*
> ...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

It's not all of a sudden a big deal. The guidelines clearly state that name calling and personal attacks are not allowed. If you feel like you've seen these same types of infractions elsewhere without warning, please let us know. Thanks.


----------

